# Shrinking pics to the proper pixels?



## RamistThomist (Jan 22, 2013)

Is there some kind of device for shrinking pictures to the proper pixels? I want to use other Protestant guys for avatars, but the pictures I am finding are too big.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you have Windows? I open the picture in MS Paint, click on 'resize' and then shrink it by 50%. If that doesn't work I continue by 10-25% until it is the size I want.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 22, 2013)

Some have the option of setting the picture for emailing, which reduces it as well.


----------



## littlepeople (Jan 22, 2013)

Picasa

That should do most anything simple like resizing to exact proportions.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Jan 22, 2013)

Picasa can resize with good quality. Here's more help info on how to resize with Picasa:
Resize photos - Picasa and Picasa Web Albums Help


----------



## SRoper (Jan 23, 2013)

Be aware that resizing in older versions of MS Paint (before Windows 7?) is not a good idea as it results in unsightly artifacts.

Longer explanation: The older versions of Paint merely resample the image. The image ought to be put through a low-pass filter first to prevent aliasing. This problem was corrected as of Windows 7.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 23, 2013)

You could send them to me. Tell me how the images are to be used and I can set them up for you as long as no copyright issues are involved.


----------



## daniel.vos (Jan 24, 2013)

Paint.NET is excellent free software which you can use to resize photos: Paint.NET - Free Software for Digital Photo Editing


----------

